# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  "Rampage" Jackson HL video

## GQ-Bouncer

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...58235716&q=mma

i figured you guys would like the liddel/rampage footage in the last half

----------


## sonar1234

Rampage is the KING he should play in B action movies he is so awsome

----------


## Sharky72

That one helluva personallity.. Great vid thanks bro

----------


## HeavyHitter

that was off the hook!!!

----------


## Gettin Big

he has definately got attitude, but wandelay put him in his place, I would like to see Rampage and liddell go at it again

----------


## Sepsis

he talked all that crap to wandi and got his ass handed to him righteously twice!

case you havent seen the first one:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...=jackson+silva

----------


## skinnyhb

too bad he is fighting a can next pride and then his contract is up.

----------


## BG

What happened with Rampage vs Shogun, did Shogun break his ribs with that kick. After that he just stood there and got his ass handed to him.

----------


## USfighterFC

> he has definately got attitude, but wandelay put him in his place, I would like to see Rampage and liddell go at it again



Oh they will, Rampage isnt gonna sign with Pride again and he wants to come back to the states and fight. The only organization I can see him fighting in is the UFC.

----------


## USfighterFC

> What happened with Rampage vs Shogun, did Shogun break his ribs with that kick. After that he just stood there and got his ass handed to him.



Nah his ribs werent broken but he tore some cartilage in his ribs.

----------


## Tedbear981

> he talked all that crap to wandi and got his ass handed to him righteously twice!
> 
> case you havent seen the first one:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...=jackson+silva


I love that video, have it downloaded and watch it all the time, the best part is near the end when you see him holding rampages head in his hands and face to face he is talking shit as he's whipping his ass...I love that shit!

----------


## USfighterFC

Wandy wasnt the one talking shit....Rampage just looks at him and smiles as he's getting his ass kicked

----------


## ThePump

holy crap i've never seen so may knees tothe face... ha ha... that was awesome. that first vid was pretty bad ass too

----------


## USfighterFC

22 knees I believe

----------


## Tedbear981

I havent watched those but have both of the fights and it great to hear 60,000 fans yell each time the knees land.

----------

